# The Airsoft Gun



## FastTrax (Feb 27, 2021)

www.ichironagata.com

www.gloucestercitynews.net/clearysnotebook/2020/10/a-brief-history-of-the-airsoft-guns.html

www.airsoftatlanta.com

www.evike.com/airsoft-guns/

www.foxairsoft.com/airsoft-guns/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airsoft

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airsoft_gun

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airsoft_pellets

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokyo_Marui

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Airsoft_guns

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hop-up_(airsoft)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legal_issues_in_airsoft


----------

